# Does anyone play Clash of Clans?



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just curious if anyone here plays the game clash of clans on their phone or pc. If so join my clan DARKJEDIACADEMY, let me know you're from the forums and I'll make you co leader off the bat


----------



## Sully (Jun 3, 2015)

I downloaded it awhile back. Quickly figured out that it's almost unplayable unless you spend a ton of money in the game. Seemed like it might be fun, it was just so slow without spending money that I deleted it.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 10, 2015)

I play and don't spend any money on it.  It just takes time to build up


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 21, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I downloaded it awhile back. Quickly figured out that it's almost unplayable unless you spend a ton of money in the game. Seemed like it might be fun, it was just so slow without spending money that I deleted it.


Spent 2500$ in 2 months on it. Lol


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Spent 2500$ in 2 months on it. Lol



U can't be serious? I'd kick my own ass if I spent that much money on a game. Hell, I get buyers remorse when I spend $60 on a PS4 game.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 24, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> U can't be serious? I'd kick my own ass if I spent that much money on a game. Hell, I get buyers remorse when I spend $60 on a PS4 game.


Lol its addictive


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 25, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Lol its addictive


What is the name of your clan?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 27, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> What is the name of your clan?


DARKJEDIACADEMY join us bro


----------

